# Rubbing mane and tail!! help



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm having this same problem, my mare looks kind of ridiculous LOL










She sticks her head through the fence to eat the weeds/grass or play with trees. I don't know what to do to stop it but I am using MTG to help her mane grow back and so far so good!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

dont know about the mane...maybe put a sleezy hood on him? as for scratching the tail like that he might have worms...whens the last time you wormed him? Not saying that is the only option but alot of horses with worms scratch their tails like that...


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

My gelding likes to itch his butt/rub his tail too....I read in another thread on here somewhere to mix baby oil and iodine together and spray it on there, and that worked pretty well for me! His tail is starting to grow out already.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

If possible, try to replace the barb wire with something a little more horse friendly. I totally understand if that's difficult, my boys share a cutout of the cow pasture that has barb run over a section, and replacing it is out of the question for me (dad's cows were there first, and it wouldn't be possible to splice two kinds of fence together the way ours is set up), but please understand that the risks run higher than just rubbed out manes. I would suggest running a strand of electric wire (totally safe) along one of the middle strands of both kinds of fence to discourage him from putting his head through at all. He doesn't need to do that. It's rough on the mane, rough on the fence wire, loosens fenceposts, and if he spooks with his head through there you could have a wreck on your hands.

As far as fixing the damage to his mane, I suggest using MTG on the rubbed spots. As for the tail, I would deworm with something apropriate for pinworms, if he isn't already UTD, and then maybe try MTG there, or massage baby oil into the skin where he's rubbing if it looks "dandruffy". The baby oil can cause them to sunburn, though, especially if he's light colored. MTG can fix a lot of skin related problems, and can jump start hair growth. 

Hope that was helpful! Good luck!


----------



## Gods Creatures (Nov 4, 2009)

Goodness, I thought only my horse had the "butt" scratching problem, lol. I've tried everything. They are all wormed monthly, I've tried the MTG and it seemed to begin helping, but she acted as though it was burning her really bad (swishing the tail, etc). so I stopped using it. The vet said it was boredom. I don't know it could be boredom, she runs and plays with the others, grazes, etc. She has rubbed one of my round pen panels to the point it is about to break in half. I would like to know a good cure myself.


----------



## ridergrl (Nov 18, 2009)

I would definatly try the MTG. It works wonders. Also try Infusium, Spelling?, the leave in kind.
I would try to get rid of the barb wire. 
The sleezy is probably not a good idea, they can get caught in the fence and then cause an even bigger problem.
As for the butt rubbing, try worming again, since they are outside, they could need it more often.
The MTG promotes growth, in case you weren't sure.
Hope this helps!


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

as for scratching the tail like that he might have worms...whens the last time you wormed him? Not saying that is the only option but alot of horses with worms scratch their tails like that..


Hahaha!! I wormed them only like 2 weeks ago!!! but thanks for the help


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

yes but the thing is It isn't our property, and it would take like 3 days to fix the fence, so the the horses have no where to live, there are 3 big paddocks all split up by the same 2 fences!!

but thanks for the help scoutrider


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would definatly try the MTG. It works wonders. Also try Infusium, Spelling?
The MTG promotes growth, in case you weren't sure.


Okay I have no clue if they sell MTG in Australia, But if i can find it sure thing!
And with the Spelling that is also nt an option, he is a backyard Pony the goes to Pony Club, and things like that. I can not just put him out for Spelling, I don't have a place too, and he get worried and hurts him self when he can't see his friends, he runs through fences.

And I wouldn't speel him anyway, he cna't just go out in a paddock and eat 24/7, when his usual week is 3 days of riding a week if the weather is being my friend.

So I am sorry but you haven't really helped that much, as I already know that i should try MTG there a many people that have suggested it to me!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a few questions for you, WS:
- What kind of wormer did you use? (why I'm asking - certain wormers only kill certain kinds of worms. For butt-scratching, usually Pinworms are to blame, which some wormers will not kill.)
- How often do you worm? (why I'm asking - when a horse is wormed too much, the horse's system can build up a resistance to the medication, so it stops working. If a horse is dewormed too little, the wormer won't kill everything.)


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

If you can, you should probably replace the barbed wire with hot tape or rope. It's fairly inexpensive and it's a lot safer. There are also solar devices you can get that will power it. 

About his tail, it sounds like he either needs his sheath cleaned or he needs to be wormed. Or both.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Jessabel said:


> If you can, you should probably replace the barbed wire with hot tape or rope. It's fairly inexpensive and it's a lot safer. There are also solar devices you can get that will power it.
> 
> About his tail, it sounds like he *either needs his sheath cleaned* or he needs to be wormed. Or both.


Ah yes, I had forgotten this point, good one Jessabel.


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

My horses are kept near a pond, and we have these awful little gnats that are basically invisible but cause the horses to scratch like crazy unless we put bug spray on them, so maybe it's something like that for your horse's tail? As for the mane, the only thing I can think of is a different type of fence. Maybe you could put up a strand of hotwire along the existing fence?


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

But like I said before Jesebel, I can't because there would be now where else to put them while we fixed the fence, as it splits one BIG paddock into 3 small paddocks!!
And even if we were to find somewhere, It IS NOT OUR PROPERTY!!! someone actually lives on the property, this is a problem for us!!! 

And JDI I found out from Mum that we change wormers every time that they need to be wormed. We have just now used AMMO, and te time before that EquiMAX

Hope this answers you two!!


----------

